# Excel 2003 is not opening any spreadsheets.



## nols76 (Feb 4, 2006)

When I open any .xls file, Excel launches, however, none of spreadhseets open within. Can some please tell me how to fix this?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Go to Tools > Options > General tab. Make sure that 'Ignore Other Applications' is *Unchecked*


----------



## nols76 (Feb 4, 2006)

It worked! Thanks!


----------

